# seat clamp damaging seat post



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

I have an 06 caad8 and it uses a strange offset seat post clamp thats different than the older clamps. It looks a lot like the Campy seat post clamp. The offset seems to push the right side of the seat tube right into the post. I confirmed this by looking at the post and it indeed has a mark where it is being hit by the seat tube to the right of the relief slot. 


This may sound stupid but is it ok to just to turn the clamp around like a lot of people do with carbon posts on other frames. I havent seen *any* of these turned around on newer Cannondales even on pro/team bikes with carbon posts.


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm not sure that I understand your question.

If you mean by turn around rotating it around the seatpost, I would do it because the opening in the seat clamp is suppose to line up with the cut in the seat tube in order to be able to tighten it correctly. 

If you mean by turn around, flipping it over a horizontally, chances are that doesn't work either, because most clamps have a lip on one side to prevent them from slipping down on your seatstay.

I would just buy a new one, if the current one causes problems.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Blade said:


> I'm not sure that I understand your question.
> 
> If you mean by turn around rotating it around the seatpost, I would do it because the opening in the seat clamp is suppose to line up with the cut in the seat tube in order to be able to tighten it correctly.
> 
> ...


 I dont know how I could be any more clear. Most people that use carbon posts will turn the clamp around so that the bolt will be on the opposite side of the relief slot of the seat tube. Nobody seems to be doing this with the clamp that is being used on the newer Cannondales. I just want to make sure that it is ok to do that because the seat clamp is causing some damage to my post in its normal position. Heres a pic showing the clamp on Gord Frasers Systemsix with a Ritchey carbon post and he has it in the normal position.: http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ord_Frasers_Cannondale_SystemSix_seat_cluster


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

I get it now. Sorry, I guess I'm a little slow.

It seems that paragraph 2 and 4 of my first response cover the problem.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.cannondale.com/Asset/iu_files/06_EN_Carbon_Seatposts_TechNote.pdf


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

Speedy said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/Asset/iu_files/06_EN_Carbon_Seatposts_TechNote.pdf


I stand corrected. 

But it's not like I made it up. I had trouble with a slipping seatpost until my LBS told me that the opening on the clamp and the seatpost need to line up, which solved my problem. It seems there is always more to learn.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Speedy said:


> http://www.cannondale.com/Asset/iu_files/06_EN_Carbon_Seatposts_TechNote.pdf


thanks.  

Even though my seatpost is not carbon at least I know that clamp will be ok to turn around.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Never have any problem with Campy clamp for my Caad 7 , Six13 now System Six.


----------

